# for all the frank tea and spice co fans



## Dragon0421 (Feb 12, 2012)

Got this one the other day looks like a jumbo jar but it is a dove brand prepared mustard jar with the doves just wanted to share it. Goes good with the jumbos. and very nice embossing.


----------



## Dragon0421 (Feb 12, 2012)

close up


----------



## Dragon0421 (Feb 12, 2012)

the back of the jar


----------



## madman (Feb 12, 2012)

very nice indeed !


----------



## rockbot (Feb 12, 2012)

I like that one too. beautiful example.


----------



## LC (Feb 12, 2012)

You got a good jar there Dragon . I have the vendor jar , meaning it looks like a regular mustard jar with the doves on it . I never did find one of those like you have . Thanks for posting it .


----------



## Dragon0421 (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks for the replys. LC can you post a pic of yours i dont think i have ever seen the one you have if you dont mind.


----------



## morbious_fod (Feb 13, 2012)

Great find Dragon.


----------



## WonGan (Feb 13, 2012)

I really like the detail! Great jar Dragon.


----------



## George P (Jun 28, 2013)

I have that exact same jar. Anyone have any idea of its worth? I haven't been successful in finding it anywhere. Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## deenodean (Jun 28, 2013)

$35-50 for the pint. Add the same amount for the original lid. I'd post it in the jar section of this forum. 
 Nice jar, thanks for sharing.


----------



## LC (Jun 29, 2013)

Hello Cory , here is a pic of what I was told is considered a vendor's jar . It is a six ounce size jar . I never did find the pint jar in all my years of collecting , always wanted on , but never wanted to pay the price to get one . I have seen them sell in my area for sixty bucks , do not know if that is still the price for them here in Ohio or not , it has been quite a well since I have seen one sell . Regrettably , mine does not have the original lid .


----------

